# دهانات الجدران



## ماهر ابو خلف (2 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام والجميع بخير 

إخواني مهندسي كيمياء الدهانات 

هل يمكن طلب المساعدة منك بما يتعلق بالدهانات وتوابعها من 

1 - التركيبات الخاصة بدهانات المائية والزيتية الداخلية للجدران متركيباتها وطرق تصنيعها إذا أمكن 
2 - الدهانات الخارجية ومواد العزل التابعة للجدران خارج المنازل 
3 - بعض المعاجين الخاصة بالجدران والتي تستخدم قبل البدء بالدهان على الجدران 
4 - المادة السائلة والغراء الخاص لعازل أسطح المنازل من مياه الأمطار 

وشكرا لك


----------



## laidabadi (10 يونيو 2011)

asalamo 3likommmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lithium ion (2 أكتوبر 2011)

يمكنك مراجعه المنتدي فهناك مواضيع ذات صله ان كنت لازلت مهتما


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------

